# Post your Christmas Card photos here.



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone else shoot/print their own Christmas card/photo? It took me a couple tries, but finally decided on this one.

This is my 6 month old daughter, Clara.
Merry Christmas from the Cutter family.


----------



## Sandy Fork (Apr 19, 2006)

*Proud Grandfather and Grandmother*

Thanks for the post of our berautiful grand daughter. Mr. and Mrs. Sandy Fork


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

PERFECT!!!...Instantly reminds you of the JOY of Christmas..


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG, she is so beautiful! I love her expressions, she has me smiling! What a great Christmas Card. I am working on mine, it is either going to be the rods and reels pic I posted last week, or, I am working on a project with old lures and a wreath. I'll post it this week hopefully.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*I think I'm going*

to go with this for my Christmas cards.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

chicapesca said:


> to go with this for my Christmas cards.


Great Choice but you need to have one of your wonderful sunset/sunrise photos for the background


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

That wreath is so cool!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Beautiful Card Cutter...one of a kind Sir!

and thats one awesome reef...saved it for future reference.

We did a couple like this just for family...they know the inner-us LOL

Traditional cards for our friends.

Merry Christmas The Lord's Blessings to You and Yours.

Charlie, Robs & Aggie Blue


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is so cool Chief! What a good picture of the 3 of you, and doing what you love.  It looks like Aggie is fitting in just fine!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I need to update the picture a bit, my house in the background was much bigger than the one we "Downsized" to but none the less this is the card I send out. 

Merry Christmas from me and my old dog!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Our 13 week old with his stocking posted on his blog.. http://littlecritter.wordpress.com/


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> I need to update the picture a bit, my house in the background was much bigger than the one we "Downsized" to but none the less this is the card I send out.
> 
> Merry Christmas from me and my old dog!


That just ain't right! LOL Poor Honya looks embarrassed.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, i probably should have gotten mine in the mail already.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to all of the 2 Cool Family. Wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from Camp Alaska, Rawah, Iraq.










May God Bless and keep you safe.

Shooter


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Will you just LOOK at that precious baby!?! I agree... that one just says what Christmas is all about!!


----------

